# Nothing special,...YET!



## babyyitslove (Aug 22, 2011)

So we just obtained our very first Argentine B&W female... luckily for us, we found her the day she was posted and drove 5 hours to pick her up and 5 hours back. 
She's three years old and a total sweetheart!

So she was a total impulse buy...as we had a 'plan' in our heads and some estimates on paper for pricing and materials, we hadn't gotten as far as buying anything when we saw her and had to act fast!

So...we used ALL of what we had laying around...and this is what we have SO far...











We just used a bunk bed frame that we had no use for, some framed glass window panels and sealed OSB for the back and floor. Sealed it all with silicone.
It stands 6 1/2 foot long, 4 foot deep and 3 1/2 foot tall.

Next will be 
*a better hide (although she likes the one she has, we want one with depth for her since she kicks all of the eco earth out)
*a better water tub, like a shallow troft.
*building another cage on TOP of her existing cage with an identical set up for our columbian tegu, which will make the lid and lights able to be mounted.
...and then whatever comes to mind next.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

That's awesome especially for something quick props to you, awesome looking tegu


----------



## tora (Aug 22, 2011)

So cute! Also good looking setup, I like the glass. You sure she can't escape?
She sure has some cheeks on her! Maybe it's just because she's laying down.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks! And best of all, the only thing we paid for was silicone, eco earth, and wood screws =0)

Oh shes totally a fatty!

She has escaped... ever since we put in the big wood piece. We caught her hanging half way out last night, and then we checked again two hours later and she was climbing up it again! My husband said "Hey! What are you doin?" she looked at him, and slllooowwwwlllllyyyy backed down the log LOL. He has a temporary lid on it now until we get the other enclosure going. lol


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol that I'm sorry face that tegus give is so adorable you can't stay mad at them


----------



## james.w (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice Tegu and enclosure. Props for getting a proper setup built in such a quick time.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks! She got to spend one night roaming the reptile room until we got it set up for her. We started at 7:30pm and finished at 4am .... so all in all it was pretty painless.

And I do LOVE her 'i got caught' face. She's a real doll. Im glad she was already socialized so well when we got her.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 23, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> She has escaped... ever since we put in the big wood piece. We caught her hanging half way out last night, and then we checked again two hours later and she was climbing up it again! My husband said "Hey! What are you doin?" she looked at him, and slllooowwwwlllllyyyy backed down the log LOL. He has a temporary lid on it now until we get the other enclosure going. lol



Hahaha, thats just too cute. I can totatally the visualize the 'oh crap, I've been caught face'!

The bunk bed frame is a BRILLIANT idea! I'm totally going to be on the lookout now for old junk bed frames. Dumpster diving, ahoy! Where did you find window panels like that, and which fit so perfectly with the bed frame?


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 23, 2011)

Logie_Bear said:


> babyyitslove said:
> 
> 
> > She has escaped... ever since we put in the big wood piece. We caught her hanging half way out last night, and then we checked again two hours later and she was climbing up it again! My husband said "Hey! What are you doin?" she looked at him, and slllooowwwwlllllyyyy backed down the log LOL. He has a temporary lid on it now until we get the other enclosure going. lol
> ...



The window panels were in his grandpa's shed. He just hoarded them after he replaced all of the windows on the house. The fact that they fit perfectly was just luck....we had initially had a different idea which involved removing the metal framing, but since it was such a perfect fit, we just left them the way they were and screwed through the metal frames.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Aug 23, 2011)

Well somebody certainly deserves a MacGyver award haha.. very impressive!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 23, 2011)

spidersandmonsters said:


> Well somebody certainly deserves a MacGyver award haha.. very impressive!



This is what you call 'herpin' on a budget' lol


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome "throw together" enclosure, better than I could do with a larger budget and more time.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 23, 2011)

I swear it all just fell together. My husband and I put our brains to work and built it in our heads..... it turned out much better than we had imagined. And became easier along the way. Now to start on the top enclosure for the Columbians. I bet the second go round is what's going to kick our asses. Lol


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 26, 2011)

Very good job.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 26, 2011)

How is the tegu doing with the reflection from the sides? Congrats on the new tegu. Nice job putting it together.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 26, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> How is the tegu doing with the reflection from the sides? Congrats on the new tegu. Nice job putting it together.


So far she hasn't shown any reaction to her own reflection. Not even the slightest interest.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 28, 2011)

We began to build the top enclosure that will be split in two, last night. We have completed almost the whole left side, mostly because we're more than ready to put our little columbian in it, and I sure he's ready to move in. 
We're saving the second half for an adult or sub adult boa... so we're going to wait it out and give his half FULL attention to make It cozy.

Here is where we stand as of this morning...

(This is the top bunk of the bottom bunk used to make he argentine's bottom enclosure)


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 28, 2011)

And WAA LAA!!! Just a bit of interior decorating left.


----------

